# My intro-- the 45g



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Finally got my boyfriend to bust out the Canon 20D and get me some decent tank pictures. He likes shooting people, so fish came easy. Most of the plants are brand new, planted tuesday, so they still need to fill in.









Mikey the vail tail angel (king of the tank)









my favorite rasbora









Platty swimming with the rasboras









the whole tank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shots... The Angel is gorgeous!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you, I don't know what I'd do if I were to lose him, I have become quite attached to that little guy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have an female Angel that I'm very fond of, which I've had for many many years.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Fantastic Shots! Almost hard to believe those shots are "real". My favorite is the Harlequin Rasbora shot. You've inspired me to get some of those! 

Your tank look pretty good. You definately it got packed full from the get-go. You usually don't see that fullness until the plants grow in. Imagine what it'll look like when the plants start filling in more!

Looking forward to watching your journal thread develop in the aquascaping section. In there, it sounds like you're seriously thinking a rehaul. I can't wait! Keep those fantastic photos coming.

-John N.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

the unfotunate thing is last week i thought I did the rehall  I'm starting to seriously think about cutting down and doing something much more Japanese. I'm going to give it some thought. From a plant perspective it won't be too difficult, I have most of what I'd need. I only wonder what I would do with my tiger lotus that hasn't bloomed yet. 

I am also in the process of getting more fish for it. The school of platies is being built up, and I'm going to add a school of emperor tetras to fill in the middle. I hope to have a rebel xt by next weekend, so I'll make sure to keep taking pictures of the tank as it changes. 

I'm glad i inspired you to get rasboras. the little guy I took a picture of I've had for about three years now. They are great fish, full of life, and beautiful to watch, they will compliment your cherry shirmp well.


----------

